# Dell Inspiron 530 | 300w Power Supply | Graphics card upgrade help T.T



## Warty4eveR

*Do i need a PSU Upgrade? Geforce GTS 250 | Inspiron 530*

So I am getting a new Dell Inspiron 530 and its arriving in a few days... and here are some of the preferences i put in when i bought the computer:

Intel Core2 processor Q9550 (2.83Ghz 1333FSB) w/Quad Core Technology and 12MB cache
4GB DDR2 SDRAM at 800MHz
Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100
Microsoft Windows Vista SP1 Home Premium 64-Bit Edition English
16X DVD+/-RW Drive

I plan on putting in a Geforce 250 GTS or a Geforce 260 GTX [as the computer is supposed to last for around 4 years]

I have read that the Inspiron 530 comes with a 300w PSU... so if i put in one of the mentioned cards, will my computer explode?

What PSU do you recommend?
I do not plan on overclocking anything.
When i used the eXtreme Power Supply Calculator,
i found that it recommended a 357w Power supply
However, the Geforce GTX 260 Webpage states:
Minimum System Power Requirement (W): 500  W 

Do i need a 500w power supply or a 350w-400w power supply?

Edit: Does this look good?
http://shop3.frys.com/product/5539780?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## daisymtc

Get 500W if possible.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004


----------



## Bodaggit23

GTS250 requires:


> 450W PCI Express-compliant system power supply with a combined 12V current rating of 24A or more



GTX260 requires:
Minimum of a 500 Watt power supply.


> Minimum recommended power supply with +12 Volt current rating of 36 Amps



Don't skimp on your powersupply. It's the heart of your brand new system.

Amps are just as important as watts. The one you listed would work, but just barely.
The psu that daisymtc recommended would work, but I would bump it up to this one:

CORSAIR 750TX 750W ($119.99) $109.99 after Rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## bomberboysk

daisymtc said:


> Get 500W if possible.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004



Great psu, but i would recommend the 750W that bodaggit recommended for future proofing. Plus when you have a higher aperage psu and you arent drawing full load you tend to have better effeciency.


----------

